# A TASTE OF ITALY - Short, Romantic Fiction for 99 cents!



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Carly Simpson is in desperate need of a romantic interlude, but her plans for a hot European getaway in Florence, Italy turn cold quickly when her own inhibitions leave her ill-equipped for the Tuscan town's passionate temperament. Greeted by a grumpy hotel clerk, a sea of love-struck couples, and one too many pawing lotharios, she nearly gives up all hopes of ever finding romance, let alone love. But just when she resigns herself to a life of loveless melancholy, and Florence has practically broken her spirit, she discovers that love is actually a lot closer to home than she ever imagined. And that Italy is meant to be savored.

A Taste of Italy received 4 cups from Coffee Time Romance....
"Laced with moments of roar out loud humor, this story is definitely one to settle with if you are looking for a warm, engaging, and funny read."

"A quick and entertaining read....I definitely look forward to reading more from Lucie Simone." ~ Keris Stainton, Trashionista.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucie-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

"A Taste of Italy is a total and utter RIOT. From the first few lines this book had me laughing out loud. With superb wit and perfect delivery, Lucie Simone has created a must-read tale. How pleasing to read something that is so funny, yet at the same time romantic. Stunning 1st person POV, I couldn't put this one down, reading from cover to cover, literally scoffing down the words. This is one mad-cap ride of thrills!"

Reviewed by White Russian, Cocktail Reviews


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello there, Lucie!

I just bought your book and can't wait to read it!!!

My Cozy Cash Mysteries - which also feature all my superfab fun Bootscootin' Books characters - are goin' Tuscan with my August Release - LIP GLOCK!!!  

I'm lookin' forward to seeing what you did with an Italy setting too!

Cheers and Ciao, Girlfriend!!!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

DDScott said:


> Hello there, Lucie!
> 
> I just bought your book and can't wait to read it!!!


Thanks DD! I hope you enjoy it! I also just uploaded a new novella called, THE WATERDANCE, which is set in Costa Rica.

Happy Reading!
Lucie


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this one, Lucie, but Italy is my fantasy vacation.  Now I can have my fantasy for only .99 cents


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

mamiller said:


> I don't know how I missed this one, Lucie, but Italy is my fantasy vacation. Now I can have my fantasy for only .99 cents


Thanks, Maureen! I hope you enjoy it! And when you do make it to Italy in real life, I hope your trip is totally swoon-worthy! 

Lucie


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A Taste of Italy is currently #1 in Italian travel books at Amazon UK!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

#1 in Italian travel & in the top 100 bestselling contemporary romances at Amazon UK!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A TASTE OF ITALY has been in the top 5 (often at #1) in Italian travel at Amazon UK for the past month!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A TASTE OF ITALY has remained in the top 5 Italian travel books at Amazon UK for 2 months!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A TASTE OF ITALY is still going strong at Amazon UK! And it's only 99 cents!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A TASTE OF ITALY is still hanging on to the top spot in Italian travel at Amazon UK!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Wishing everyone a happy holiday season!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A TASTE OF ITALY has been in the top spot in Italian travel books at Amazon UK since August!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A TASTE OF ITALY is still a top seller in Italian travel at Amazon UK!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Escape to Italy on your lunch hour!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite Bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A TASTE OF ITALY has been in the top spot in Italian travel books at Amazon UK for months & months.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A TASTE OF ITALY still a best seller in Italian travel books at Amazon UK.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Spend your lunch hour in Florence, Italy!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Get your Italy fix!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Discover Florence on your lunch hour!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Travel to Italy for 99 cents!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Bump it!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Excuse me while I bump this guy.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------

